# Any News on the Big Dummy?



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Any news on when this bike is going to be available? Geometry? Price? Color? I hope the only color option isn't black. Such a fun bike should not be black...

bm


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

Back on Jan 22nd in the Surly Blog there was mention of another round of samples to test before ordering the final production frames. I would guess at least two or three months before we can get our hands on them. It looks like the Surly guys are using the sample frames every which way they can, and probably putting them through more hell than I ever will, so I trust they'll be a pretty sturdy platform when we get 'em. 

I figure I should make it through the summer with my Juggernaut and I can build up a Dummy for next summer.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

I want a black one. It's taken me a year to start liking purple.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

jesusburger said:


> I want a black one. It's taken me a year to start liking purple.


If my only options were purple and black, I would choose black. How about grey or bluish grey? Well, I guess we'll take what they give us...

I'm pretty sure I will be one of the first to purchase this thing. This is exactly what I need to free myself from having to take my car to the grocery and run errands. I already commute to work and have cut my driving down by about 50%. With this bike I can push it to 80%.

bm


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*car lite*



mbabaracus said:


> If my only options were purple and black, I would choose black. How about grey or bluish grey? Well, I guess we'll take what they give us...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will be one of the first to purchase this thing. This is exactly what I need to free myself from having to take my car to the grocery and run errands. I already commute to work and have cut my driving down by about 50%. With this bike I can push it to 80%.
> 
> bm


good for you. car lite is a good way to live.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surly blog
Monday, March 19, 2007

Big Dummy Progress

It's looking more like August until we'll see the Big Dummy here in stock. Why?

We originally had one single prototype built before the Interbike tradeshow in October. This bike ended up getting ridden by Dave and myself for about 6-8 weeks before we decided to make some changes. Dave is still putting huge miles on this 1st proto, despite t-boning a car and raking the headtube a few months ago.

Those changes ended up on the second round of prototypes, which we started riding in January. Having 8 prototypes altogether, there were enough to go around the office so we were all able to give our input on performance, geometry and any other small or large thing that needed changing. As it has turned out, they rode great and exceeded my personal expectations. But there were a few more things, mostly subtle, that we wanted changed.

So now we're having a third round of prototypes built soon and will likely start riding those around the end of May. It takes this long because there are tooling changes necessary and it simply takes that long to build, paint and ship.

The most important thing is that when we approve this bike for production, we're 100% positive it's exactly what we want in a longtail cargo bike. We hope it's worth the wait.

As for color, we still don't know what color it'll be. But barring the unforeseen 4th round of prototypes, these monsters should be in stores around August of this year. Thanks for being patient.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i just hope they dont make them Purple or some other super crazy color. Black is good. Personally, as things stand, my other bikes are getting more and more miles. by the time the BD comes out I'll be good and ready. actually i kind of want to buy 2, and give one to my brother in LA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i just hope they dont make them Purple or some other super crazy color. Black is good. Personally, as things stand, my other bikes are getting more and more miles. by the time the BD comes out I'll be good and ready. actually i kind of want to buy 2, and give one to my brother in LA.


Thanks for the update Devo... On the bright side, it gives us more time to save money I guess. I vote for matte grey or bluish grey. I agree with no-purple or other crazy colors. I have too many white and black bikes though so I hope it is neither of those colors - but I'll take what they give me.

bm


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

check this out

http://snwright.blogspot.com/2007/04/chupacabra.html


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Thaza trip.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

that's pretty [email protected] Clever way to get four inchers on there.

bm


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Update: The surly blog post from 7/25 but still no expected arrival date... I really need this bike.

http://www.surlybikes.com/surlyblog.html

bm


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Looks like Kona beat them to it.*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=321895


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

from the Surly Blog:

"The purchase order is in, and the Big Dummy is scheduled for production. Expect 'em to show up late November/early December if all goes well. We apologize for the delay, but we're sure you'll appreciate the improvements we've made prior to the first production run."


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Is it going to have that curved top-tube? I'm not in love with that... I do like that green. Too bad that won't be the color.

bm


----------



## russian fighter (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone guess what handlebars those are on the Kona? I'd like a pair of black ones like that.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

mbabaracus said:


> Is it going to have that curved top-tube? I'm not in love with that... I do like that green. Too bad that won't be the color.
> 
> bm


Curved top-tube: Yes. Military-ish green color: Yes.

And I just pre-ordered an 18" Big Dummy!

And great news from Surly today:

_Thursday, January 03, 2008_
*Big and Dumb*

Big Dummy production is now complete. Thanks to the long ass frame, longer than a tandem, it totally clogged production at the frame and paint shops. As soon as they're boxed up and shipped, they'll be on their way to our warehouse. So we should have them in stock around mid-February.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

xtracycle poster

__
https://flic.kr/p/2185796403


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Wha-wha-whaaaaat? I can't comment on that person's Flickr shot! Bumblahbumblefudge. What in the wide wide world o' sports? Where's that flyer from? I'm frothing at the mouth!


----------



## bigsam (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: http://www.xtracycle.com/blog/

check out xtracycle's blog. They're going to be offering the big dummy complete. preorder yours today. No word on a price though.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok, so this is the Xtracycle yahoo group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rootsradicals/
check it out. 
yet another place to lurk, and live vicariously 
crowdsourcing or whatever the hip new buzz words are for what it is that i/we do here in cyberspace.

i could swear i read somewhere that Xtracycle is going to offer 58 complete bikes.

on another note, tonight my girlfriend and i took off for Mexican food, a cruise around the neighborhood(s), stop at the grocery store, pick up 10lbs of kitty litter, 2 1/2 gal jugs of ice cream, produce, and cans of cat food.
left overs from dinner went into one of the panniers up front
the rest into the BOB trailer dry sack, she sat on the back, with footsies, and the handle bar/stem ghetto rig job i did.

funny how its become so "hip" now.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*bike rubbish*

this photo is from this guy's website. 
http://bikerubbish.com/bikey/index.php?itemid=97
pretty cool stuff...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*too much now...*

way cool 
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=364676


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow...for anyone interested in the longtail/cargo deal, that BikeRubbish.com site that Devo posted has some really beautiful shots. Best, most thoughtful shots I've seen yet.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.pleasantrevolution.net/2008/01/11/kipchoge-and-his-big-dummy/


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Ginger Ninjas on Myspace...

http://www.myspace.com/gingermyninja


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*lookie at all the stuff*

i keep finding cool pics
the top pic from: http://www.bikesatwork.com/custom-projects/
i like this website, cuz i keep lookin at the trailers, and keep thinking about selling my BOB.

and the bottom pic from: Hunter Cycles


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Dewwwd...that second one (the shorter bike)...Me likey.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I was at the store this morning getting some coffee and a few other items. As I was stuffing the Carradice bag on my CC I started thinking about how much more I could carry with a Big Dummy. Hmmm....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.surlybikes.com/bigdummy.html


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://swobo.com/catalog/product_info_b.php?cPath=201_204#

9spd rear hub!
bike + freeradical = approx 1400bucks, and you get disc brakes, and 9spd internal hub.
so cool!

with the Freeradical, you can also put on a chain tensioner dealie thing, so i wonder if you could put a triple up front.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

So, my favorite LBS, who had some of their guys spend some time with some dudes from Surly last weekend, just informed me (which makes me an _informant_, I guess...well!) that *the Big Dummies have just passed Surly's quality control* and *should* be *headed for dealers in the next day or two*.

Feel free to crap your pants, whip out your credit card, jump for joy, etc.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Word was at Frostbike that 18's are in stock and the other sizes are floating our way.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thats what i hear too!

i got the cash to cover the frame and fork, and now I'm scrambling to get more cash for...
well...
more things...like...PARTS!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> thats what i hear too!
> 
> i got the cash to cover the frame and fork, and now I'm scrambling to get more cash for...
> well...
> more things...like...PARTS!


I hear you, man. The frame/fork? No sweat. All that crap that hangs on it? Umm...


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

A little bird told me if you want one and didnt have it on order that you better order up. I think the phrase is "You snooze you lose"


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

surlytman said:


> A little bird told me if you want one and didnt have it on order that you better order up. I think the phrase is "You snooze you lose"


You heard that bird, too, eh? One little bird said, There were 50 in one shop's QBP listing earlier in the day...then it was down to only 18 several hours later.

Can you say, "Buzzworthy"?


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

I was impressed with the Big Dummy. I must have stopped and looked at it a dozen times. And interest was there, every time I walked into the Surly display someone was asking if they were in stock.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*dummies*

dummies


----------



## John the MTBer (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anybody out there got theirs big dummy yet? I ordered mine about a month ago and yesterday LBS said it would probably be the end of the month. Talked to someone at Xtracycle today and they aren't expecting their frames till mid-march. Here's hoping the above posts are accurate.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

John the MTBer said:


> Has anybody out there got theirs big dummy yet? I ordered mine about a month ago and yesterday LBS said it would probably be the end of the month. Talked to someone at Xtracycle today and they aren't expecting their frames till mid-march. Here's hoping the above posts are accurate.


Not yet. Don't know why they're saying Mid-March...is that so they can have the full builds ready to sell?

LOVE that picture above...where in the heck did you FIND that one, D?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Not yet. Don't know why they're saying Mid-March...is that so they can have the full builds ready to sell?
> 
> LOVE that picture above...where in the heck did you FIND that one, D?


i cant find mine...
maybe you know which one is yours?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

more spy photos


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

The build offered by xtracycle seems like about what I would aim for myownself, give or take the bars (and of course who wouldn't prefer a rohloff) I guess they must know me:

http://www.xtracycle.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=122


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

HardyWeinberg said:


> The build offered by xtracycle seems like about what I would aim for myownself, give or take the bars (and of course who wouldn't prefer a rohloff) I guess they must know me:
> 
> http://www.xtracycle.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=122


Can't figure out why they spec'd a mechanical disc for this application. Leave the sponge for your bathtub - that bike needs hydraulics!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

They're released. I know of a guy who just picked up his frame last night (granted, being in Minneapolis reduces shipping time considerably):


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

Again the mech vs. hydro brake thing. 

I have BB&s on my Xtra and they are simply awesome brakes, and I live in Seattle which is probably second in reputation only to San Fran for its hills. I do admit that there is a tad more mush/play in the rear cable than I would like but it's just not an issue for performance or reliability of the brake. It's not even enough of an issue to replace the spliced together cheapest available housing. 

Look at the number of Xtracycle folks who are using 7-speed mtbs for their Xtras. Many or most have V-brakes or even cantis and are perfectly happy with them. This is the crowd that is Xtracycle's core market. It's a big enough jump for them to take the leap to discs, taking them the next step to dealing with hydraulics will very likely turn more people away than not. 

Hydros require extra supplies and tools to setup and maintain. Big Dummies are also targeted to do-it-yourselfers and to some extent at long distance and touring riders. How does roadside maintenance and repair of hydros vs mechs compare in terms of supplies, tools, and difficulty?

For an oem like Xtracycle is in this case, cost and assembly time are critical factors. Not only are hydros of equal performance/value/reputation to Avid mechs more expensive, they will take longer to assemble. Many hydros for normal mtbs are sold pre-bled and hence are easier to install than Avid mechs. In the case of the Big Dummy, the opposite is more likely true. You will have much longer hose runs which mean an extra assembly as well as the extra steps, extra tools and extra supplies required for bleeding.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Stoke factor of 10.


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

I always like to see people with worse bike addictions than me.  
Most of the bikes even look complete and functional!



Slimpee said:


> They're released. I know of a guy who just picked up his frame last night (granted, being in Minneapolis reduces shipping time considerably):


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

off topic, sort of...

about an hour ago, the Amgen tour of cali rolled out from here in Seaside, Ca. 

630am for me to help with some setup.

there should be more utility bikes in our American Bicycle Culture

the Xtracycle drew alot of attention as it sat...

lots of people saying they'd ride it.
and alot of kids wanting rides
lots of parents interested.

i bet this is a HUGE market 
suddenly people are that much more drawn to riding a bike.

and that is good!

peace...d


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forrestf said:


> I always like to see people with worse bike addictions than me.
> Most of the bikes even look complete and functional!


Haha, that's just a part of the collection! That is a bike house through and through.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i sure do like that green

its perfect!

THANK YOU SURLY!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2284243836


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm determined to do more with my snapdeck at some point. Thinking about cutting small notches in it, for example, in measured spaces all along the sides for better bungee cord retention. Skateboard or general anti-slip strips would be nice, too.

I don't know if the snapdecks are made to flip over easily...use both sides...but it'd be nice to use one side for human transportation, and use the other for cargo (anti-slip strips, etc.).

Thinking out loud...and very loudly...now that I know my Dummy frame/fork is sitting in Pennsylvania...waiting to be built...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

its a very good idea.

I've been thinking of basically the same.
except i was thinking of 3 holes along the edges, drilled/cut out of the snap deck, and maybe make the holes so that rings of PVC pipe could be inserted. maybe 1 to 1.5inch sized holes.

same idea...
and i keep looking at those BOB trailer bags i use all the time.
vs the wideloader....

while the wideloader is pretty cool...i've come to think that they are probably not so necessary.

that being...
a duffle bag could be roped to the sides.

for instance...
if there were 3 holes on the edges of the snap deck
then you could use 1 long piece of rope...
tie it to the bottom of the frame
and then "lace" the rope zig zag pattern under the v-rack, thru the snap deck, and back down to the frame. continue until you reach the front or rear, depending on how you started.

use plenty of rope to allow the BOB trailer bag to fit between the rope and frame.
use slip knots, 1/2 hitches, or whatever you like.

over the +year i've been using my xtra i've found that usually the wideloaders are not being used. they are convenient tho.

duffle bags, maybe made of some awesome PVC or like what they make Zodiac boats out of, that would be awesome. along the bottom, front, sides, and rear, sew in some thin abrasion resistant ABS plastic to act as "skids", or armor if you like.

the duffles are easier to toss all those small items into. and also large enough to haul large single items. at the same time being able to compress against your cargo, securing it.

the freeloaders are convenient, but what i've found is that often the cargo likes to sway around.

maybe i'll try something out. i wish i could find someone who can sew up some duffles to my liking.

thinking out loud...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

and

check this stuff out

http://www.xtracycle.com/blog/2008/02/07/xtracycle-mods-for-the-adventurous/#more-64


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I dig that 2-legged kickstand. I need one for holding my bike in place on way tilted parking lot while loading 3 yr old into trailer at her daycare.

http://www.phred.org/~josh/bike/esge2leg.html


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

HardyWeinberg said:


> I dig that 2-legged kickstand. I need one for holding my bike in place


These ESGE (now Pletscher) are made of cast aluminium, but the Hebie is 
much more stable, we sell the Hebie a lot with childseats on citybikes

Link


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

velopax said:


> These ESGE (now Pletscher) are made of cast aluminium, but the Hebie is
> much more stable, we sell the Hebie a lot with childseats on citybikes
> 
> Link


Velopax: do you see a spot on the Big Dummy where this Hebie could mount?


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

mangoman said:


> Velopax: do you see a spot on the Big Dummy where this Hebie could mount?


Not this one on the BD, there is a mount on the left side for a one arm stand
this one is the most stable one arm


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

very big blip on the radar!

somethin is out there with my name on it...
oh boy!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I rode one last night! That this is a blast!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wow
look what showed up today...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*its perfect!*

THANK YOU SURLY!!!

its perfect...
wow...
I'm amazed...
how am I going to sleep tonight?

check out the new seat tube clamp...very nice! wow

the color is SMACK ON!

its so smooth in my hands...wow...
its so light, compared to my Xtracycle convert...

wow!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*its the BEST!!!*

So Cool!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> So Cool!


An instant favorite SelfPropelledDevo shot ever posted. I'm jealous, but I'm stoked to see you over that frame, man!

Mine's in PA...getting built while I work my ass off back here.

Congrats on the new baby, D!


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

LUCKY!!!:thumbsup: 

I sold my xtracycle last year anticipating the coming Big Dummy. Now I spent all my $$$ on my Karate Monkey and tipi. I'll try and save up for when the next batch comes. 

I was surprised to see my local small town tv station do a short clip on the Big Dummy a few minutes ago. It showed Dave and Kick from Surly riding around and hauling stuff with them. 

Way cool!

Mojoe, still waiting for Spring, in Iowa


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i have to admit...
I've been hauling so much stuff around lately
plus riding a regular "weekly ride" schedule
that this week, I'm startin to get a bit tired...
heck the other day I was on the xtracycle 8am, and next thing i knew, it was 8pm...

my mode, as typical to me...
has been to integrate...
and that means to do things like i mix your rides...
that is...take The Pug out on a 40 mile road ride with a roadie group...cuz i like em, and i ride road bikes too...
take the xtracycle on road rides...
how fun is that? 
or like today...take The Pug on a MTB ride with a couple of guys...
oh...
that would be recreation and sport...i guess...arghh

I sure have been goin thru the miles, runnin everything around...

the crazy part about a cargo bike...well...you end up doin more...
more haulin

The Pug and panniers
a MTB with BOB trailer...
all cool rigs, do doubt...

but once you get on a cargo rig, and get on that kick...
well...next thing you know...your runnin stuff all over

my days have been so very much "connect the dots" kind of time management 
and i start thinking that damn dude...your like your own private messenger service...

last Sunday as the tail end of a storm blew past, i took the Xtracycle out for a few hours, and rode a combo of dirt and pave, including some single track...but with about 100lbs of camping gear in duffle bags.
http://asanacycles.com/vid/xtracycle_on_expedition_mod.html

I was goin thru some on-line receipts I have access to, and it looks like in May it would be 1 year since i put a new drive train on The Pug, and believe me...it needs new parts, I can hardly stand the way it doesnt shift, chainsuck, skips, and bangs...ghetto.

plus there has been new parts on the Xtracycle
miles put on the now old and sold Moto Rapido
and burned up a set of road tires on my road bike...

probably about 20k in the last 12months between all the bikes
the Xtra i currently use, is pretty worn too...i dont know what I'm gonna do with it.

some parts will go onto the BD, but mostly it gets new dibs all the way around....

wow...
its so coool!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://wcco.com/consumer/bike.heavy.duty.2.664467.html


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Devo, how long before you expect to have the bike together? Here in Portland I'm sure there'll be plenty of them on the road soon enough.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> http://wcco.com/consumer/bike.heavy.duty.2.664467.html


heh... hey, there was a pug article in our paper recently (wire service though):



> Surly makes the most affordable and popular snow bike, the Pugsley, which first hit bike shops in 2005. A new Pugsley costs about $2,200, said Dave Gray of Surly, who helped design the bike. The company sells more than 300 each year, Redin said.


http://www.theolympian.com/outdoors/story/367791.html


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You pile on loads of miles...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i have to admit...
> I've been hauling so much stuff around lately
> plus riding a regular "weekly ride" schedule
> that this week, I'm startin to get a bit tired...
> ...


... and weight is prolly not a big worry on the Pug.

Have you considered steel chainrings?

Congrats on the BD. I can't wait to see that thing in action with another 200 pounds of firewood.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

built!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Holy crap!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> built!


Nice, Devo! Daddy covet your ride! Looks sweet! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Nice, Devo! Daddy covet your ride! Looks sweet! Congrats on the new baby!


What he said!


----------



## John the MTBer (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, looks sweet. Not that it matters, but what does the new ride weigh? How long ago did you order the frame? Mine's been on order now for a month and a half, been calling the shop daily and they tell me anyday now. Can't wait.........stripped my Yeti 575 for the build, and my extracycle stuff came yesterday. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

John the MTBer said:


> Wow, looks sweet. Not that it matters, but what does the new ride weigh? How long ago did you order the frame? Mine's been on order now for a month and a half, been calling the shop daily and they tell me anyday now. Can't wait.........stripped my Yeti 575 for the build, and my extracycle stuff came yesterday. Keep the pics coming!


i dont know the weight of the rig. maybe 40lbs? i dont know...

uhh...I had been trying to get this rig for about a year now. ever since they debuted it at InterBike the year before.

by default of "It's a Pug's Life", Surly and I have come to know each other. I've been anxious for this rig for sometime, and I'm pretty certain that Surly has known that, and luckily...THANK YOU SURLY!

I received one of (i'm guessing) the first batches.

peace...d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Devo, 

For your sake, I hope Surly throws some good swag at you for being such a loyal, friendly advocate. 

Besides, knowing that you have one of the first of this batch built, you've got a new part time job answering questions from the likes of us. I've got a BD Build thread going at BikeForums.net, so I'll try to help with the barrage of inquiries!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Devo,
> 
> For your sake, I hope Surly throws some good swag at you for being such a loyal, friendly advocate.
> 
> ...


perfect.

ya, lots of questions, etc. i enjoy it.
i even went to Bike School some time ago. UBI in Ashland. and I've worked in a shop here and there.
I've also done a bunch of racing, etc.
most notably some 24hr solo racing, where i placed 4th a few times.

i'm definitely a bike geek. 
i tell people that "the center of my universe is the bottom bracket"

Surly is an awesome company.
their products are reliable, sturdy, and most of all... useable!

all in all...
i feel that my efforts are simply to help enhance The Bicylce Lifestyle.

i think it was JesusBurger who once wrote, "hey thats SelfPropelledDevo from It's a Pug's Life. He's a fat tire evangelist."

Fat tyre evangelist...that sticks in my head.

plenty of people have pointed out that i aspew The Gospel of Bicycle Lifestyle.
i never realized that.
but of course that is what i am...

to me...it makes sense.
as i put it in the intro on my website...
i believe that the bicycle can is a freedom machine
it can liberate us from various forms of bondage...we just have to make the right effort.



peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

(Is this the place for the current big dummy talk at mtbr?)

Devo what size tires are you running there? What rims?

Mangoman can you link to your bikeforums Big Dummy build thread?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kapalama said:


> (Is this the place for the current big dummy talk at mtbr?)
> 
> Devo what size tires are you running there? What rims?
> 
> Mangoman can you link to your bikeforums Big Dummy build thread?


there is another thread: "the big dummy thread"
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=387661

currently I am using Conti Town and Country tyres with a set of deore/rhyno lite rims.

peace...d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's my thread at BikeForums.net:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=388598


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

Ouch I was going to order just the frame from Jenson USA, last week the frame was $899 with free shipping today it is $1,025 with free shipping. WTF? Maybe they figured out that free shipping on that monster wasn't a good idea.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Sloan said:


> Ouch I was going to order just the frame from Jenson USA, last week the frame was $899 with free shipping today it is $1,025 with free shipping. WTF? Maybe they figured out that free shipping on that monster wasn't a good idea.


Outrageous shipping...yeah. I've heard that a few times in the past month. I think you've accurately assessed why that price jumped at Jenson.


----------

